# Started the album to get the halloween ball rolling!!



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Went to JoAnn's - there is absolutely NOTHING Halloween-ish there!! Michael's has a few items. Went to a different Michael's than I did last week - this one, In Paramus, NJ, didn't have as much as the other in Ramsey, NJ. Will keep everyone posted. I also purchased 2 sets of hanging lights w/ little crows in them for my display from Pottery Barn - they are not worth the price - I thought the crows in them were made from feathers, at least that's what the picture looks like, and they DO NOT look like that when you get them. There is a very nice set of skeleton hands that holds a beverage dispenser, but a bit pricey - nice to display, but the whole thing w/ the hands costs over $150 - too rich for my taste!


----------

